# Can anyone else check AGR transactions?



## BCL (Aug 30, 2015)

Every time I try doing it I get a new request for my AGR # and password. Then it either goes straight to the front page. This is either from clicking on "MY ACCOUNT" or "Search All Transactions" from the dropdown menu.


----------



## Kat314159 (Aug 30, 2015)

From amtrakguestrewards.com yes. But the connection between Amtrak and AGR websites has been janky for several days for me. Either account does just fine on its own but they don't seem to be talking to each other right.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 30, 2015)

Only if someone else knows your AGR number *AND* password. Just like they'd have to know both to check you credit card or bank accounts.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 30, 2015)

the_traveler said:


> Only if someone else knows your AGR number *AND* password. Just like they'd have to know both to check you credit card or bank accounts.


I think he was asking if we're having trouble accessing OUR accounts


----------



## Ryan (Aug 30, 2015)

Works fine here, OS X 10.11.0, Safari 9.0.


----------



## BCL (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm just trying to check transactions. It takes my AGR # and password just fine. It even displays my points and I can see the last two transactions in the drop down menu. But any further attempt to see more transactions, it dies and goes right back to the front page.

I used to be able to go automatically to "MY ACCOUNT" if I was already logged in. Now it just asks me to log in again. I tried a different browser and I got the same thing.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 30, 2015)

I can see my transactions. I'm using Chrome


----------



## BCL (Aug 30, 2015)

Something's funky with my account then. I've tried Safari 8.08 and Firefox 40.0.2 on OSX as well as Safari and Chrome on the latest version of iOS. I don't think it's my setup, but maybe some issue with my account.


----------



## TinCan782 (Aug 30, 2015)

Kat314159 said:


> From amtrakguestrewards.com yes. But the connection between Amtrak and AGR websites has been janky for several days for me. Either account does just fine on its own but they don't seem to be talking to each other right.


I can do each one separately but, the "link" between the two seems to be gone.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 30, 2015)

Works fine for me. The same as it always has. (And this was from the Amtrak website using the link.)


----------



## BCL (Aug 30, 2015)

I tried other stuff. From the drop down menu it's "See Details" from MY TIER PROGRESS, "View All Coupons" from EXCLUSIVE BENEFITS, "View all Promotions" from MY PROMOTIONS, and "Search All Transactions" from MY RECENT TRANSACTIONS. Everything sends me to the basic login screen. I can get some basic information from the drop down menu, but no details. It seems that anything that should pull up my member specific info doesn't work.


----------



## publife (Aug 31, 2015)

I occasionally have a similar problem, but I think it's related to the fact that we use the same computer for multiple family accounts. I don't really have a good reason for thinking this, except that when it happens it'll keep saying "Not YOURNAME?" beside my name and number instead of "Log Out." It has always ended up working for me when I switch to incognito mode in Chrome.


----------



## BCL (Sep 1, 2015)

Seems fixed now for me. I sent a message via the AGR "Contact Us" page. All I got was an auto response, but I'm guessing it was forwarded to someone who could look into it and fix it.


----------



## seat38a (Sep 1, 2015)

BCL said:


> Seems fixed now for me. I sent a message via the AGR "Contact Us" page. All I got was an auto response, but I'm guessing it was forwarded to someone who could look into it and fix it.


Still broken for me. Keeps asking for the same login again and again. Its been going on like these for days now. Cleared cache, checked different browsers. Grrrrr


----------



## City of Miami (Sep 1, 2015)

It has been doing for me what bcl describes when I tried to go from amtrak.com. Only when I logged in with # + password on agr site is all good.


----------



## BCL (Sep 1, 2015)

seat38a said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > Seems fixed now for me. I sent a message via the AGR "Contact Us" page. All I got was an auto response, but I'm guessing it was forwarded to someone who could look into it and fix it.
> ...


It's back to flaking out on me again.


----------



## publife (Sep 2, 2015)

It's flaking for me again too, and this time Incognito mode doesn't solve the problem. I happen to be on a fresh install of Windows, so I guess my idea that it was related to multiple accounts using the same computer was just bogus. I do notice that even right after I log in, it says "Not YOURNAME?" beside my name instead of the "Log Out?" that means I'm actually logged in properly. Clicking through via the main Amtrak site doesn't help either.

Oooh! Try making sure you're going to https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com instead of https://amtrakguestrewards.com - in case those links short out, what I'm suggesting is making sure you have "www." in the website address. Might just be dumb luck but it solved my issue - and made it come back when I tested it by removing the "www." bit.


----------



## seat38a (Sep 3, 2015)

publife said:


> It's flaking for me again too, and this time Incognito mode doesn't solve the problem. I happen to be on a fresh install of Windows, so I guess my idea that it was related to multiple accounts using the same computer was just bogus. I do notice that even right after I log in, it says "Not YOURNAME?" beside my name instead of the "Log Out?" that means I'm actually logged in properly. Clicking through via the main Amtrak site doesn't help either.
> 
> Oooh! Try making sure you're going to https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com instead of https://amtrakguestrewards.com - in case those links short out, what I'm suggesting is making sure you have "www." in the website address. Might just be dumb luck but it solved my issue - and made it come back when I tested it by removing the "www." bit.


Yup, the www is the problem.


----------



## BCL (Sep 5, 2015)

publife said:


> Oooh! Try making sure you're going to https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com instead of https://amtrakguestrewards.com - in case those links short out, what I'm suggesting is making sure you have "www." in the website address. Might just be dumb luck but it solved my issue - and made it come back when I tested it by removing the "www." bit.


That was pure genius. Took care of everything.

I typically let Google search for suggested websites, and it brings up amtrakguestrewards.com without the www. I think the one time I got to work earlier was when I just typed it in manually.

Still - someone needs to fix this.


----------



## BCL (Sep 5, 2015)

I also got a response from AGR customer service saying that the problem has been resolved. It still doesn't look like it's been resolved, but now I know what to do.


----------



## BCL (Sep 8, 2015)

It's working completely now regardless of whether or not the www. is there. However, it probably would make more sense that it would always redirect consistently to a single domain name.


----------

